# Rubber Vinyl Transfers or Printing



## ripready (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know what the process is called but you see all these new Dri Fit / Underarmour shirts with a plastic or rubber image printed on them. It's a pattern they print or heat seal on so that your padding equipment doesn't slip.

Anyone know what this is called and how it is done?

Thanks

Henry


----------

